# IG Air Cavalry Loadout and Tactics



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone. So, just bought about $700 worth of elysians(for half price, thank god for eBay) and was wondering if there were any experienced users of the Air Cavalry type lists?

I've been skimming the internet for tactics etc... but for some reason most of them only talk about the 2 Astropath list that is now illegal thanks to the IG faq. After that came out, they apparently went with the idea that Air Cav is impossible to use effectively with only 1 astropath. This seems unlikely to me though.

I've also thought about using the Elysian Army list, as that allows me to keep with the Air Cav theme while varying my list with Elites-slot sentinels, Tauros(which I think is one of the best guard models ever), and Vultures, but I'm not sure how good it is. Anyone use the new IA8 list? Is it any good?

Btw, I'd also like to know what's the best loadouts for my vets(which with the prices of Elysians is the only affordable way to do Air Cav) and CCS in an all Airborne list.

Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Air-Cav lists rely a lot on alpha strikes to eliminate threats early on, either by blasting away with Vendettas, or turbo-boosting Valkyries loaded with suicide melta troops for first turn shenannigans.

Can't comment on the Elysian list as i've never seen the IA book with them in.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

kirby wrote a series of articles on how to do an aircav army. I recommend you start there. the link to the first part is HERE

hope that helps,

43

edit: sorry, it wasn't kirby, it was Roland. Link is the right one though =)


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Forty Three said:


> kirby wrote a series of articles on how to do an aircav army. I recommend you start there. the link to the first part is HERE
> 
> hope that helps,
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is a pretty awesome tactics article.


----------

